# Rig for FFLP &/or HEA



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I was looking at the Graco 595/650 online thinking of buying one. 

I ran across the control boards on eBay for these. I was SHOCKED at how many control boards have been sold!

Now I'm thinking at computerized pressure control is maybe not the best idea. Opinions?

Also, what is it like spraying FFLP &/or HEA with a *Graco 390 *(without computerized pressure control) or with a *Titan*? 

Is deadband actually an issue? How much? When?

(FYI: I am currently spraying with and old diaphragm sprayer)

Thanks!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ConroePainting said:


> I was looking at the Graco 595/650 online thinking of buying one.
> 
> I ran across the control boards on eBay for these. I was SHOCKED at how many control boards have been sold!
> 
> ...


Get your self a tritech T5 so very nice with zero dead band.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 10 year old Graco 490 Ultra. Love it. Even better then my brand new graco 390. The fancier it is, the more crap to break. Says the guy who just bought a festool vacuum..


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

I have a graco 395 finish pro air assisted and a five-year-old titan 440 and when spraying with a graco FFLP tip i really can’t see a big difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

There's a big difference between tips. The graco FFLP tips are much nicer than Titan's fine finish tips. Spraying the same material, the graco tips can run at a much lower pressure.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> There's a big difference between tips. The graco FFLP tips are much nicer than Titan's fine finish tips. Spraying the same material, the graco tips can run at a much lower pressure.


Ive heard that's because graco fflp tips are actually oversized, a 310FFLP is closer to a 311 or 312 when measured.


----------

